# Pregnant and sad



## LamaMama (May 1, 2018)

I found out a few weeks ago that my fiancé has been texting another woman for a year, and lying about being together with me. We went crib shopping at IKEA and he took a picture of the crib number on his phone, so when I went to find the number to find the isle there was a picture of this pregnant girl with her boobs half out and smiling all sexy at the camera. I looked further up his pictures and he had stuff from her life like her baby shower, videos of her shower, stored in his phone too. It was a red flag for me so I checked his message history with her. He seemed to just talk to her like a friend, but she asked him to call over and over (which he obviously can't because we live together). She sent him pictures of things from her life, pictures with half her boobs out etc. She is pregnant and due in June and I am pregnant and due in August. 

This made me most sad because he lied to her about being with me, so I made him tell her that he was expecting a baby with me too. He said he wouldn't talk to her anymore because it would be too weird after he'd lied to her for a year about being with me. He is still talking to her though, for an hour and a half after I went to bed on Sunday. I looked through his phone because he'd left some of the baby stuff out in the baby room and I asked why it was out. He lied and told me he was showing it to his sister, but his sister hadn't talked to him. Which is why I checked his phone. Idk what to do. I feel really hurt and like he thinks it's okay to lie to me. When I found out he'd been lying to her about being single I went kind of mental and cried and cried because it hurt me so bad he'd lie about being with me. So, I can understand why he'd lie to me about talking to her to avoid a conflict. I just don't think the lying is okay at all. I don't know how to approach him, or even if it's worth it to approach him.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

not a good boyfriend and not a good fiance


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

I think the first thing you should do is reach out to her and ask if he is the father of her baby as well.

If not, I would reach out to her man and share everything you know and have (the sexy pregnant photo) with him

Good luck, and take care


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry this is happening to you. What he's doing is beyond cruel.

How did he meet this pregnant woman?

I agree that you need to find out who the father of her baby is. It might be your boyfriend. Keep in mind that all cheaters lie. They seldom fess up to the entire truth and tell the betrayed only as much as the betryaded already knows.

So what do you know about this woman? You have her phone number i suppose and her name. Do you have any other info?


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Dump him immediately. Seems horrific now, but in 2-3 years, you'll be thankful beyond belief and wondered what you were you thinking when you were lost in your grief. Run and don't look back.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Cheaters lie. Now is your chance to get out. If you don't, you'll be dealing with stuff like this as long as you stay with him. That's not a good life for you or your child.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am afraid that you are with a liar and cheater, and not a suitable father to your child. 

Find out if the OW has a partner/husband and tell him. 

Not sure how you can trust him again, I think that you have had a lucky escape, at least you aren't married. Unfortunately you have chosen to have a baby with him, but don't let that stop you leaving.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Is he autistic? Or just plain stupid. This is an emotional affair. He does not give a **** about you.... or her after all he lied to her for a year. 

Hun... Get out. Do not let him be in the room with you at delivery. Move on and get him to pay you child support. He is a loser.... And if you stay he wont stop. He wont wake up. Why would he? You are still there and have not left him.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Roundly congratulate your fiancé for us!

It's not every guy who gets to say that he'll become a Daddy in two different households, all in the same year!

Problem is, if I were you, I wouldn't let him become the "Daddy" in yours! Lose him like the scourge he has richly shown himself to be! 

Do "the 180," consult with a good "piranha" family lawyer, be fully advised of both your legal property and custodial rights, and then have them shove it up his backside where the sun doesn't shine!*


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

oh please just leave him. do NOT marry him. things WILL get worse. He is a damn liar and cheater. get all the help that you can get and make him leave.


----------



## Silver92 (Oct 28, 2016)

You are way to easy on him. Pack his bags and have it by the door. When he walks in tell him to confess to everything or grab the bags and go. He has to realize you are serious or you will never get answers. They lie lie lie....cheaters lie until they know they are cornered. You don't have him cornered, you're just walking in circles with him. If you don't think your pregnancy can handle the stress of this right now then maybe wait until after the birth. The most important thing right now is your health and the baby.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok, you are in shock and are slow at processing the uglyness you are in. Did you ask him if her baby is his? If he said no, it is probably a lie. Confront the woman and ask her directly. You can not stay with this man. His disrespect towards you and his unborn child has no justification. 

Please wake up and hold him accountable for his chinanigans. What a jerk. You picked a real loser thst doesn't deserve you or your precious baby. Please seek legal counsel and throw him out of your bed. If you can't leave, physically seperste yourself from him. Your world just exploded and your baby daddy did it. Don't tske him back or he will keep hurting you and his child. Think with your head please. Your heart is not a good orgsn in these traumatic situations. 

You were too trusting. He was living a double life for over a year! He didn't just lie to her, he played you too. You are hurt because he didn't tell her about you? Hurt really? You need to get fuming angry! He is a low life. Someone to run away from, not build a family with.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

At a time when he should be buckling up for a long term relationship with you (being pregnant and all) he is chatting it up with another pregnant lady???

I would get out of that relationship before things get worse. While being a single parent is hard, its not much harder than being a single parent because you have a absent partner.

Make sure you get child support.


----------

